# CA Applicator Test



## jcollazo (Mar 30, 2007)

I've been thinking of a little "tool" to apply CA. Some of us have had problems using the plastic baggies to apply the CA... the bag sometimes gets stuck to the pen or you. Or, if you wet sand with CA to close pores your fingers get stuck to the sandpaper and it rips your glove or just burns your fingers DAMHIKT.

Well, I need 2 "product testers". The first 2 to reply to this post and send me a PM with your address, I will send one of these little tools to try out and keep. I would just like to know if the tool helped in applying CA and/or kept your fingers safe from the ravages of CA.

The lines are now open......

Thanks


----------



## Monty (Mar 30, 2007)

I'll give them a try. PM sent


----------



## wpenm (Mar 30, 2007)

I would be happy to try them out for you.


----------



## jcollazo (Mar 30, 2007)

The lines are now closed. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 30, 2007)

I just missed getting in on this but am interested in what you have invented to help with the problem of ca glue application.

Mike


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Mar 30, 2007)

Any chance of a description of the beast?? Or better yet a pic?


----------



## leehljp (Mar 30, 2007)

Joe,

You introduced two new methods that I have not heard of yet - 

Wet sanding with CA. I know about wet sanding with water but not with CA. 
Applying with a plastic Baggie. I know about paper towels, fingers and rubber gloves. I must have missed some posts.

I would be glad to see the tool that you made; anthing to make CA applications easier.


----------



## jcollazo (Mar 31, 2007)

Mike & George... it's a simple tool with a simple concept. It's............ well, good things come to those who wait[}]

Hank... I don't know about the others but I usually use a piece of loaded up sandpaper with thin CA on it as a sanding sealer. Move it back and forth with the lathe spinning until the CA cures. That's about the time you realize you're stuck to the sandpaper[V]


----------



## arioux (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Joe,

Waiting anxiously (sp?) for your new tool [], sounds interesting.

Hank, look at Russ Fairfield video in the librairy, he explain how to use CA as a sealer.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=17155

Alfred


----------



## cozee (Apr 1, 2007)

I have tried many different things to apply CA. I am curious as to what you may be offering.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Apr 1, 2007)

My guess is it will be something made out of delrin.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Blind_Squirrel_
> <br />My guess is it will be something made out of delrin.



I was having a similar thought. I have some 1" UHMW rod and was thinking about routing a groove, apply CA between UHMW and blank.....Hhmmm..... Don't want to steal an idea, but he hasn't told us his idea yet....so it ain't really stealin'. [}]  Unless mind reading is stealing. []


----------



## ElMostro (Apr 10, 2007)

Joe, it has been 12 days since you threw this out there...the wait is killing me....[] What is it?  Can you tell? When will we know?  Is the testing complete?  Are you TESTERS done testing?  Someone please talk to me....[}]


----------



## jcollazo (Apr 10, 2007)

The first version I have not been totally happy with. The second version, I think, is much better. The first 2 to pm me with their address I'll add as testers.

The lines are now open.


----------



## pssherman (Apr 10, 2007)

Joe,
PM sent.

Paul in AR


----------



## tseger (Apr 10, 2007)

Let me try. Pm sent.


----------



## jcollazo (Apr 10, 2007)

The lines are now closed.

Thanks


----------



## DonWood (Apr 10, 2007)

If you have room for one more to try it, I will volunteer also.
Thanks
Don Wood
pensbydon@hotmail.com


----------



## ElMostro (Apr 25, 2007)

Joe, it has been 15 days since test # 2...the wait is killing me.... What is it? Can you tell? When will we know? Is the testing complete? Are you TESTERS done testing? Someone please talk to me....[]


----------

